# Pre-Narrow Gauge Convention Steamup



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*31st National Narrow Gauge Convention* 
*Pre-Convention Steamup *


In addition to the open times during the 31st Narrow Gauge Convention, Bruce Gathman will be hosting a “narrow gauge live steam only” steamup four days prior to the convention at his home in Easley, South Carolina. The open times will be from 9:00 am to dusk on September 3rd to the 6th (Saturday – Tuesday). All steamers are welcome to come and spend time running their locomotives/trains on the layout. Steaming supplies and narrow gauge cars will be available to steamers that are flying to the event. You may also ship your locomotive here prior to your arrival if you cannot hand carry it to the steamup/convention. 


The Eldorado Timber and Mining Company is a live steam, gauge 1, raised layout that has a 160’ double track main line with two steamup sidings, that are 24’ long. The curves are a minimum of 12’ radius. The track is code 250 Accucraft with hand laid turnouts. 


An RSVP is appreciated. Contact information: 
Bruce Gathman
118 Richland Drive 
Easley, South Carolina 29642
864-850-3642
[email protected]

*Come and enjoy some live steam camaraderie prior to the narrow gauge convention! *http://www.tarheelpress.com/ngc/index.html for more information about the convention.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Forgot to mention I am trying to get the convention people to check if it would be alright to have a steaming track at the convention center.

Still haven't heard back on that one yet. I tentatively have a small portable lined up.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bruce, 

I've got those days flagged on my calendar so count me in -- if not for all, for as many as I can do. I think it would be great if you get approval for a live-steam at the convention. Can that portable track handle the K-36?? 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Ross,

I'm counting on you for the steamup and your 1:20.3 cars, as I only have log cars and small stuff.

I expect a phone call/email real soon to run those new engines you have coming.

Let's cross the layout at the convention bridge first and then will worry about size!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Would be interesting to see how many here at MLS are going to the convetion (I may have four myself, we gotta work out some scheduling issues) too. 

Track, 45mm only I assume?


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce, 

With the MB due any day, I'll have a light-weight, and middle weight and a super heavy weight, so I can cover those bases as needs be. 

I can bring as many or as few cars as you need. Just let me know. I've discovered I have way too many already. The only limit is the Clubman's capacity -- leaving room for the driver. 

As for phone call, shouldn't be long. Thanks, 

Ross


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a poll to see how many of you feel we should make the Aster Challenger an "honorary" narrow gauge engine so Hans from Aster USA possibly may bring the pilot model to the steamup for everyone to see?


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

For those of you not familiar with my layout - the 31st NNGC has put up photots on their web site in the layout tour area. These will give you a good idea of what the layout looks like.

Go to: http://www.tarheelpress.com/ngc/xgathman.html

If there are any questions you need to have answered please feel free to contact me through the link next to this message.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 04 Feb 2011 02:53 PM 
This is a poll to see how many of you feel we should make the Aster Challenger an "honorary" narrow gauge engine so Hans from Aster USA possibly may bring the pilot model to the steamup for everyone to see? 
G

Good luck with that. The Challanger was not available for Diamondhead.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh sure, just when I start to feel real good about my railway, some clown comes along with a much nicer one. :>) Way to go Bruce, I might just have to travel out east and run on your layout, it looks great to say the least. What is the decking?


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan,

The decking is composite wood (Trex) Fasica boards (1/2" x 8").

Not a whole lot less expensive than the stuff you used on your layout.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Trex here is very expensive, it would have cost me about $4500 for the decking insteam of the $1020 I have spent. I will need another 2 sheets for another $170 but this is over the number that I had planned on. We don't have 1/2" trex here, it's about 1".


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

A second layout will be open during the pre-narrow gauge convention steamup this fall. On Sunday and Monday (September 4th and 5th) Dale Reynolds will make his new raised layout open for all 7/8ths scale modelers to run on – either live steam or electric. The layout is a 250 foot, single-track loop, located in Pendleton, South Carolina – about 30 minutes from Easley. You can contact Dale to arrange for a visit at: [email protected] .


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a reminder that the dates are fast approaching for the pre-narrow gauge convention steamup.

Layout information can be seen here. http://www.tarheelpress.com/ngc/xgathman.html


----------

